
Show HN: Yummify: Find the perfect recipes for your ingredients - yummify
https://yummify.herokuapp.com/
======
yummify
We are a group of students who recently worked on a mobile app called Yummify.

Playstore:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yummify](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yummify)

Yummify was created out of our personal struggle with figuring out what to do
with leftover ingredients. More often then not, they ended up in the trash.
Our mission is to reduce food waste by finding great recipes you can make with
your current ingredients.

We came up with a smart ingredient-based recipe search algorithm that handles
ingredient substitutions, ingredient omissions, and staple ingredients. We
also added an ingredient recognition feature to make it more fun to capture
your ingredients by simply taking a picture of your ingredients :)

We would love to hear about your thoughts and feedback :) We would appreciate
it if y'all could leave an honest review as well!

